# Bionic Kernel



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there the ability yet to downgrade to original stock kernel yet. Is it possible to edit some file to trick the 5.8 leak into thinking that are bionic has the original stock kernel and radio. There is file that has been released to downgrade to radio to original stock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

not until someone can get their hands on a signed moto kernel... or the boot loader is unlocked


----------

